# Bakers trays or what?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As most of you know I will be in a windy and wet field for Christmas and New year. Last time (two years ago) we got well and truly stuck when leaving so I want to put something unde the wheels this year.

I recall some saying cut down bakers trays are a good plan but where do you get them? Do you just hang around and nick em or ask nicely. I don't mind paying for them so should I just bung a baker s fiver or something? I'll need four.

Any other ideas or inventions?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

have you got a big car boot/market near you, we always get ours from there, we have a spare set,because oh forgot he had already made a set for david,but we live in manchester. but if yu want to sort it out with say,parcel force, i,m sure oh will wrap them up for you. no charge of course.....

mags,
ps why are you going to flambourgh head in winter, i must have missed the reason........


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151511795594

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you gone mad Peter, poor barryd will have a heart attack at those prices.:wink2::wink2:They do look good though.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bakers trays cost a good few quid each and most certainly belong to the bakery. Any delivery driver will not have the authority to give any away either, so caution needs to be exercised as Bakeries DO take action against thieves.

However............

If you should "find" any lying around looking all abandoned like and the owning bakeries details have somehow been "erased" then you wouldnt be able to re-unite with their lawful owner would you? so, rather than pollute the environment it could only be a good idea to put them to another use rather than deposit them into landfill surely :wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:

Just sayin !!!!

Andy

Those bits on Ebay are about as much use a chocolate teapot, they are only 80cm long !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A good bit of old carpet seems to work for us, keep them in a wheelie bin liner, never failed us and free from the back of any carpet shop, last lot gave us enough for some cab and bathroom mats, bit of blanket stitch around edge looked pukka.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is what you want






also check out this 5th wheeler stuck


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> have you got a big car boot/market near you, we always get ours from there, we have a spare set,because oh forgot he had already made a set for david,but we live in manchester. but if yu want to sort it out with say,parcel force, i,m sure oh will wrap them up for you. no charge of course.....
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this. I may well take you up on that offer. Will send you a PM. And thanks everyone else for the replies.

Why are we going to Flamborough Head at Christmas and New Year? This is indeed a good question and one I ask myself everytime we end up there. 

Its Michelles childhood holiday location. She loves walking along the cliffs in all weathers and she also loves the Donkeys at the farm we stay at but for me they are just trouble with a capital T. They eat everything thats not bolted down including my home made Fridge vent covers, the EHU flap and once the seat off the old scooter and one of them did attempt to mate with the scooter once while I was on it. The secret is to try and leg it out of the van on either the scooter or push bike, across the field and out of the gate before they see you.

To be fair, I love it there too. It has as much appeal to us as St Tropez or Brittany (Who am I kidding.  ).


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just get some good winter tyres next time you change em Barry and you won't need any bread trays.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry on the northern meet

There were dozens of bakers trays just lying around behind the kitchen

If I remember tuggytrimmed two up for us

We did ask first but they had been there a long, long time

We carry them behind the bike rack

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry on the northern meet
> 
> There were dozens of bakers trays just lying around behind the kitchen
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! I remember that. Should have got Tuggers to make me some.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, you knob, you were offered, but you were probably too drunk to know what was going on. I made a couple for Sandra and Albert, and I have 4 stashed in my underfloor space.

You snooze, you lose.>


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Bakers trays or what?

Last time we got stuck was on Oxford CC Site a few years ago

.....and a couple of 6'4" tall, bronzed and athletic German students 

pushed us back on the road!


I ask you ......who needs bakers trays???


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I've tried bread trays, Fiamma gripper tracks, carpet, door mats.. ok on wet grass.. but all failed when it was really muddy.. the worst were the Fiamma gripper tracks.. waste of money

I now have a set of Tracmats.. proper kit .. but they are heavy and bulky so no good if you don't have the payload and storage space to carry..

http://tracmat.com/index.php?id_cms=8&controller=cms

I bought off eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321568300399?afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We bought 4 of these when we got our van

http://www.waterirrigation.co.uk/aco-groundguard.html

They've doubled up as levellers on small slopes

Last time we used them 2 disintegrated but we've had them (and used them often) for more than two years, I'm just about to order some new ones for our forthcoming Christmas trip


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Get a couple of ploughing harnesses for the donkeys:laugh:

And a whip for Michelle - to wield that is!

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks all for the useful (well most of them) replies. Mags (havingfun) I sent you a PM but not sure if it went as the forum was playing up.

Scotjimland! There is a name from the past. Nice to see you on here again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Scotjimland! There is a name from the past. Nice to see you on here again.


Exakerly wot I said t'other day, another valued member back in the fold :wink: ...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/48...re-best-ever-mhf-member-2072.html#post1692266

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Any more? Maybe we should go on a recruitment drive.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Steady Barryd, there are some we would not want back I am told.But good to see Scotjimland pop in as it were.:grin2::grin2:There are still some we could let go as well I would imagine.>>

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A massive thanks to Mags (Havingfun) for agreeing to send me her trays. Should be here later in the week. I take it ill have to cut them to size mags. Any idea what sort of saw I will need folks and should I get an adult to supervise? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

A half decent handsaw is all you need. It is only plastic!!!!

Just a word of advice ALWAYS use them with the projections facing DOWN, (so they dig into the ground) if you use them the other way up when you apply a bit of power the plastic bit will fire out from under the wheel at colossal speed!!!! Seriously they come out fast enough to do some SERIOUS damage to anyone standing nearby.

I have seen it happen, anyone in the way would possibly have lost a leg !!!! Yeah really !!!

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Barry
> 
> A half decent handsaw is all you need. It is only plastic!!!!
> 
> ...


Andy

Before I read the rest of the paragraph, I thought you were giving Barry instructions about the handsaw and started p*ssing myself with laughter.

As for him needing an 'Adult' to supervise - I would have thought Michelle has had enough practice, but maybe she has given it up as a bad job:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Now I usually spot things where they could be misinterpreted.

TOTALLY missed that one though, clearly you have an even more twisted sense of humour than me.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill be careful I promise. Will let you know how I get on either from here or casulty.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Barry
> 
> A half decent handsaw is all you need. It is only plastic!!!!
> 
> ...


I can vouch for that :frown2:

We parked on a sandy campsite in Portugal a few years ago and put the front wheels on wooden planks I carry around. Decided to move and one shot out - I searched all over in the direction I thought it went went and never found it :surprise:

There are a couple of bread trays in the garden opposite - left when the previous owners moved out a couple of months ago. Maybe one dark night . . .??

Steve


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

you wont need a saw or anything, when oh does a job he does it proper......,all cut ,edges rubbed down, fastened together with wire so they fold up,but open out to make a nice long platform, all you need is a nice bag to put them in in and you wouldent know them from the expensive ones, and they work better.....we had the yellow ones and they nealy decaptatied me, we,ed only had the van a couple of months,and we,ed parked on them, and we started slipping so bernard said,go and make sure they are still under the wheels,i was just bending down to check,when he tried to move,it must have missed me by a whisker, it went past at a hundred miles an hour, they went straight in the bin, they are lethal, after that we got breadtrays.

forgot to say i was also covered in mud from head to toe, bernard got out and said,what have you been doing,that was when i screamed,loudly.

mags 



,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> you wont need a saw or anything, when oh does a job he does it proper......,all cut ,edges rubbed down, fastened together with wire so they fold up,but open out to make a nice long platform, all you need is a nice bag to put them in in and you wouldent know them from the expensive ones, and they work better.....we had the yellow ones and they nealy decaptatied me, we,ed only had the van a couple of months,and we,ed parked on them, and we started slipping so bernard said,go and make sure they are still under the wheels,i was just bending down to check,when he tried to move,it must have missed me by a whisker, it went past at a hundred miles an hour, they went straight in the bin, they are lethal, after that we got breadtrays.
> 
> ...


Oh Mags you are an Angel. That sounds brilliant (the trays, not you getting covered in mud and nearly decapitated  ). Ive been trying to think who I could blag a Jigsaw off! 

Well Hanks off getting some welding done so all being well we will be off early next week to our muddy field and I can put them to the test. I just have to hope my replacement internal light tubes come before then or we will be sat in the dark.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

a bakers tray is actually quite flexible when empty so for fat feckers large persons like you Baz, then use a cut down pallet underneath for extra support without your weight breaking it.
>


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

havingfun said:


> forgot to say i was also covered in mud from head to toe, bernard got out and said,what have you been doing,that was when i screamed,loudly.
> 
> mags


You're still quite accident prone then Mags?

In this house we still recall with great hilarity the time you rode your bike into the canal.
You really must get Bernard to video some of your more spectacular mishaps.

Priceless.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think I must have married her sister.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> a bakers tray is actually quite flexible when empty so for fat feckers large persons like you Baz, then use a cut down pallet underneath for extra support without your weight breaking it.
> >


You can Shurrup Twiggy. I wont be standing on them, the van will. Hmm.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

ken, i,ll have you know i dident ride it into the canal, i got stuck in a rut and it catapulted me over the handlebars into the canal, still holding on to the bike of course.....and when i got out and caught up with bernard, he once again said you look sweaty love,what have you been doing, and that was when i screamed.


mags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Re the grip mats thangs, I like the idea of tying them to the back of the van so you don't have to go back to retrieve them, just remember to do it once you reach the tarmac etc, liily law won't like it otherwise.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

havingfun said:


> ken, i,ll have you know i dident ride it into the canal, i got stuck in a rut and it catapulted me over the handlebars into the canal, still holding on to the bike of course.....and when i got out and caught up with bernard, he once again said you look sweaty love,what have you been doing, and that was when i screamed.
> 
> mags


Priceless Mags.

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I got an early Christmas Present that arrived just now from Mags (Having fun). They are superb. All cut down to size and smoothed off and the two sets are linked together so you get more of a run to get going I guess. Or I suppose I could separate them and put one on each wheel. My thinking though is that as we will be on blocks on the front wheels what I might do is put two on the back wheels and just put the front two under or behind the blocks. What do you reckon? Or just put the full set as they are under the blocks?

Last year when we came off the blocks we just got stuck straight away. Im thinking if we come off the blocks the back wheels will have come out of any rut they are in anyway so maybe have the full two sets under the front wheels for a run back to the track in reverse. Ill have to go backwards.

Anyway. Here is my pressie! A massive thanks to Mags for going to all this trouble. I shall rest easy come January that I have a good chance of getting out of the field!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

They need to go under the DRIVE wheels, their the ones that will be moving you off the pitch and will require a bit of traction. 

If you tie them to something on your MH you can drag them with you once you get moving and retrieve them once you are on solid ground

Andy


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

as andy said, under your drive wheels, rough side down,so you have some traction with the grass, you can then put your blocks on top, and as kev said,tie something, i use my washing line,tied to each and looped to the back of the towbar,so as you drive off they follow you, they have got us off places where other people have had to wait for the tractor. and as i said earlier, when oh does a job its done proper, when i met him, my door handle was loose[he was the cab driver,and carried some shopping in for me] so he said,get me a screwdriver and i will tighten that up for you,so i sent david for the pototo peeler.......universal tool....so he came back the next day with his tool box, and he,s been building since.

but.. the jobs i did with no tools you wouldent believe, the base of our back garden wall is still standing nearly 50 years on, i built it with bricks i found in the road, seaside bucket and spade,and rubber gloves, when we redid the wall bernard couldent get it down,so he had to render it.

mags


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant thanks. Thats what Ill do then. They are long enough two up to get going a fast enough speed to get away I think. There is a slight drop as well once I get about 50 yards so that will also help. I will have to do the whole procedure in reverse though but I think that may actually be better anyway.

Ill not tie them to the front of the van though, Ill just walk back for them once Im on solid ground.  There has not been that much rain yet at Flamborough believe it or not but we will be there three weeks. I also let the grey run on the field as well (as instructed I might add) so that probably doesnt help. Mrs D likes to keep clean!


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotjimland said:


> I've tried bread trays, Fiamma gripper tracks, carpet, door mats.. ok on wet grass.. but all failed when it was really muddy.. the worst were the Fiamma gripper tracks.. waste of money
> 
> I now have a set of Tracmats.. proper kit .. but they are heavy and bulky so no good if you don't have the payload and storage space to carry..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Ordered some on the back of your recommendation which turn up yesterday. Serious bit of kit and well pleased. Looking forward to trying them out !


----------

